# User CP button broken



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Just a little while ago the "User CP" button changed from being just a link to "http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/usercp.php" to having a drop-down menu. The problem is the menu always drops down now when you click on it, whether you click on the actual down-arrow or anywhere else on the button. And the "User CP" group heading in that drop down menu is at least a link, but to a non-existent page "http://www.tivocommunity.com/forum/usercp.php".


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah.

It's busted.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Which option (when its working) would display the threads I am subscribed containing new posts??


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I don't like the drop down box. I prefer that the User CP button perform as before.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

jennifer said:


> I don't like the drop down box. I prefer that the User CP button perform as before.


I really have no preference. I just wanted to reply to one of Jennifer's posts.


----------



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

I always click on UserCP to see my list of subscribed posts. Seems like that would be at least a 2 step process now, except that there isn't even an option for subscribed threads in the drop down so it's not possible at all.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> And the "User CP" group heading in that drop down menu is at least a link, but to a non-existent page "http://www.tivocommunity.com/forum/usercp.php".


There's a typo, it seems.

It should be http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/usercp.php?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Normally those drop-downs work by taking the common/default action when you just click on the name, and dropping down a menu when you click on the down arrow image part of the button.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, I thought it was jsut me.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow... fixed already.

I just might renew that TC Club membership, after all.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

it was an unintentional breakage while trying to get search & quicklinks pulldowns fixed (they weren't working from the home page)...that's what happens when you copy/paste between vB installs 

apologies for the interruption in your "User CP" programming


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

thanks! :up:


----------

